# UBER as Main Job or Side job?



## angesangles (Jul 4, 2017)

Curious to know for people working in UBER, is this your main source of income or a side job?

I must admit I do tutoring as my main job and try to cover costs of the UBER rental as a side job. From week to week I will step on the gas and try to work a few extra hours to purchase a a few additional things.


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

The only way you can make it a full time job is if you are willing to do 50 hours a week and your running costs (and general day to day life bills are low) IMHO


----------



## angesangles (Jul 4, 2017)

I definitely you can do it as a full time gig. Having leased a car in the past , reckon you need to probably need to put in 15 hours to break even. (This is me driving a 2015 Hyundai Accent )


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

I do it in between anxiety attacks and filling scripts.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

I wonder if Uber will ever stop saturating the market with new drivers?


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

52% of uber drivers drive for 10 hours or less per week. 22% drive for 40+


----------



## sydney_eagle (Jul 21, 2017)

hey guys, i want to register myself as a uber driver. What steps do i need to follow. I also want to take it up a full time job. Is it worth it.


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

.​LOL


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

sydney_eagle said:


> hey guys, i want to register myself as a uber driver. What steps do i need to follow. I also want to take it up a full time job. Is it worth it.


First off, go to your doctor and get a script for valdoxan for anxiety control, along with a good hallucinogenic like phencyclidine so everyday is your birthday!

Then you should be good to go...


----------

